# botanicare pro blend??



## bznuts (Jun 11, 2008)

i have a few cinderella99 x sweettooth clones and some blueberry x white widow from seed that are in veg. they are in mg soil with some chicken ****. i feed the mg all purpose plant food, and a hair of cal-mag. they are doing well as you can see from the pics. i picked up some of this Botanicare Pure Blend pro grow 3-1.5-4. should it go with the mg fine or should i not feed em the mg with it. has anyone used this product before? what recipie do you use for your garden?


----------



## snuggles (Jun 12, 2008)

I use it indoors, if it aint broke no need to mess. I would just continue what you have been doing. It is good stuff though.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the Pro Blend in my Hydro systems.... It is a very good product.... I dont think I would use both though.


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have Pro Blend and I have MG soil as well.  I fertilized my plants in veg and got burnt, not a good idea.  MG is prefertilized so if you already are adding nutes then I owuld definitely hold off.  As snuggles says, if aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

Your plants look like big pine trees good Job. Suggestion next time use Fox Farms Ocean Forest. Man those are nice pines. lol


----------



## bznuts (Jun 12, 2008)

hey thank you guys for your input!! since im using the mg soil i will hold off on the pro blend till next time.  thx again


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah you might want to plant further apart next time too. Your going to have a jungle by the time your done...


----------



## snuggles (Jun 12, 2008)

Tomato cages will fix the jungle IMO, and Ocean Mix is great but FF makes soils more geared for outdoors IMO...it is still OK to use outside but I would go with some of their outdoor soils

foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_soils1.html

If you look through the list of products you will find some that are recommended for outdoors, like the orginal Planting Mix. Great stuff IMO.


----------



## bznuts (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks again


----------

